# HiFi/Stereo Amplifier And Speakers



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion I don't need a surround sound system. I don't need a receiver either.
I want a great amp and great speakers. Also a center speaker?
I hope to stay under $2000.
I don't think they still have listening rooms in stores anymore?
Any suggestions.

Oh.....I will need BlueTooth


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Contact Crutchfield. They have a team of advisors who can help you evaluate your needs and recommend the components to meet them within your budget.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Drachenfire said:


> Contact Crutchfield. They have a team of advisors who can help you evaluate your needs and recommend the components to meet them within your budget.


Thanks. I will do that. How important is watts out to speakers? I see one at almost $1500 and only outputs 80 watts per channel. In my early days we bought on wattage out.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

crutchfield = you will be limited to whatever they sell. 

music only ? one person listening only ?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

sound quality or loud as hell ?

what exactly are you using this for ?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

It will be in my living room and will need input from my Directv receiver and or the TV. Also bluetooth for my devices. So it might be heard by just me my wife or company.
I want high quality sound and want to be able to rock it as well. Can't I get both?

Oh...wired speakers. HDMI?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

J. V. said:


> I want high quality sound and want to be able to rock it as well. Can't I get both?


sure, but it depends on what you have to spend. 

so, this is just music ? not movies


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh, and what your idea of "rock it" is. loud, or concert level.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Fix'n it said:


> crutchfield = you will be limited to whatever they sell.
> 
> music only ? one person listening only ?


This can be said when dealing with any A/V retail establishment such as Best Buy for example.

One could consult with a high end audio-video specialist. However, at such establishments, the amplifier alone would consume most of not all the OP's budget.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> This can be said when dealing with any A/V retail establishment such as Best Buy for example.
> 
> One could consult with a high end audio-video specialist. However, at such establishments, the amplifier alone would consume most of not all the OP's budget.


sure. that is why you know what you want and eliminate them. 

if i was to replace my amp right now with the current version of it, $1300

check this plaace out. Home Audio Systems, Speakers & Accessories – Emotiva Audio Corporation


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

and that is a good point = what is the budget ?

edit, just seen it, for the second time, lol.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

J. V. said:


> I have come to the conclusion I don't need a surround sound system. I don't need a receiver either.
> I want a great amp and great speakers. Also a center speaker?
> I hope to stay under $2000.
> I don't think they still have listening rooms in stores anymore?
> ...


I get great sound from a 20yo 2nd-hand surround receiver setup. Check amazon for a generic converter box to feed bluetooth to rca or optical inputs. (I strip the music from hdmi instead, into optical input.)

I'd be surprised if I had more than $400 into the whole thing.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a Denon AVR-X2000 outputting to a set of NHT speakers and an Athena AS-P4000 10" powered sub-woofer.

Although the receiver is designed for surround sound, I get excellent audio quality and volume when using the home theater, playing DVDs, vinyl, radio and net radio.

A comparable receiver will set you back about $900. However the speakers will bust your budget. Two current model NHT towers and a center speaker will set you back a minimum $1900.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

There is only one volume formula that I know.
In order to double the volume you need to up the amperage 10X
100 watts is double the volume of 10 watts using the exact same speakers.

Klipsch.com


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

most people would be surprised at what 1w sounds like.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I personally like Denon products. I'm still running my AVR-3300 from 2000, but will probably be upgrading to the AVR-X2700H receiver for the newer codecs.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Pioneer Elite VSX-01TXH. since i am out of the hobby, i am not replacing it until it breaks, or i win the lottery. 
also, *Emotiva* XPA-3 *Gen 1* is my amp, it weighs almost 60#

i find that the media, Blu-Ray only for me, makes more difference than the system = if good components properly set up.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> Pioneer Elite VSX-01TXH. since i am out of the hobby, i am not replacing it until it breaks, or i win the lottery.
> also, *Emotiva* XPA-3 *Gen 1* is my amp, it weighs almost 60#
> 
> i find that the media, Blu-Ray only for me, makes more difference than the system = if good components properly set up.


I used to be a big Pioneer fan starting in the mid 70's. That lasted until I bought a VSX-521 about 5 years ago. I bought it new, and it lasted just over a year. After that it wouldn't output any audio. I tried the recommended reset and reboot to no avail. No more Pioneers for me. A shame.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i had a problem with mine. fuse rusted, took it out and cleaned the rust, new fuse, conditioner, and it has been working for years now. 

nothing is made to last these days.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I like our Yamaha sound bar. Easy hookup with an optical cable.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

where did JV go ?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Fix'n it said:


> sure, but it depends on what you have to spend.
> so, this is just music ? not movies


Music will be the primary reason. But I have many DVD concerts and they will be used. Some CD's and steaming. As far as money I am seeing quite a few name brand amps for under $500. I saw one rated at 400 watts. I guess they mean 200 per channel?
Would I be better off not buying a real expensive amp and buy high quality speakers? Put more emphasis/money on the speakers I mean.


Fix'n it said:


> oh, and what your idea of "rock it" is. loud, or concert level.


Well I do live out in the country and really have no neighbors to bother. But I guess if I had to say, it would be loud. I am hoping for low volume quality as well as high volume quality.
As mentioned above, I also have an old Kenwood receiver that is probably 25 years old. It served me well, but have been told at the time of purchase and bu others I skimped on the speakers. Here is a picture of the amp. It came as a complete setup and thats why the CD player is on top of it. It also came with a cassett tape player.
The amp throws a "Protect" fault sometime when I power it up. I have eliminated a wiring issue. So the problem has to be internal. I could have it looked at? Is it worth a shot?
I am now using it in my basement workshop.
The model # is KR-V6050.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

J. V. said:


> Thanks. I will do that. How important is watts out to speakers? I see one at almost $1500 and only outputs 80 watts per channel. In my early days we bought on wattage out.


Amplifier power output has to be matched to the speakers. Too much output for the speaker's capacity and you can fry them; not enough and it can't move the magnets, particularly on big woofers. You can't hook 'big honkin' speakers to a TV because most only put out a handful of watts.

Back in the day when I cared about such things, I had great, clean, full range sound out of my 30w Pioneer amp matched to a 3-way set of speakers in a home-built cabinet. And listened to endless discussions about the quality of sound from tube vs the new fangled solid state amps (I could never tell).


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I found some steps to try an diagnose the "Protect" fault on the Kenwood. It could be in one of the speakers? I have not ever turned the amp on with both speakers wired up. I will check that today. Maybe I get lucky.
I'm thinking if I can fix the fault, I will buy three really good speakers.
Then if not satisfactory, I will buy a new amp.

Anyone have any comments on the amp pictured above? It actually a 5.1 surround and I never really knew that. I guess the video inputs should have been telling. I just hooked up two floor speakers to "A" speaker terminals.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

it could be the speakers, try different ones. and it could be the wires = one little unseen strand can go to ground and it will not work. 

i think you are calling a "receiver" an "amp". a true amp does nothing but amplify.

as far as speakers, thats tough, most are consumer grade(best buy) and not really that great. and then there is that the larger ones are 2 8" woofers = not that great. they do this for many reasons, but mostly to get you to buy a subwoofer/s(most subwoofers are anything but. most are just bass modules).

that kenwood you have there, i used to have that same exact one. its good for ok sound, you want loud = forgetaboutit. 

center speaker = no need. those are only for movies, for people sitting off center.

if i were to build a very good stereo system right now, for not a lot of money. i would get a good receiver, $500 refurb. and a pair of DJ/PA speakers = there was a brand on avs a while back that many were very happy with, i can't remember what they are now. but they said they kicked ass and didn't cost a lot.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Well after the elimination process, it is indeed the Receiver. I may open it up and check the output section. Maybe dust?
Thanks everyone. Once I narrow down my purchase I will return for more advice. Appreciated advice.


----------



## danrclem (May 5, 2018)

Watts are highly overrated and all watts are not equal. By not being equal there are different formulas to figure watts and a lower rated unit could have more power than a higher rated unit. You can take a 35 watt amp (RMS) and a pair of sensitive speakers and it will play very loud in a normal size house. Way too loud for me.

I have all vintage equipment and am very satisfied with it but it could break at any time. There's lots of vintage gear out there and while deals aren't as readily available as they were a few years ago you can still find some if you're patient. I haven't heard any of the newer stuff but have read that Yamaha makes very nice stuff. Most people say put more money in the speakers but that depends on the person.

Here's a link to an audio site but if you go there be prepared to be pointed in fifteen different directions and you have to be able to filter the BS out. There are lots of very knowledgeable people there though.

audiokarma.org


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Have Costco check your hearing. If you're old you usually won't hear the high freqs.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

quatsch said:


> Have Costco check your hearing. If you're old you usually won't hear the high freqs.



what ?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

danrclem said:


> 35 watt amp (RMS)


And a lot of ads will show peak watts, not RMS.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> what ?


No, Watt.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> And a lot of ads will show peak watts, not RMS.


how about the flee market car 1000w eq amps , that barely made 10wrms.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

quatsch said:


> Have Costco check your hearing. If you're old you usually won't hear the high freqs.


Actually I do have hearing loss. Its been getting worse year after year. I picked up a business card for the "Hearing Center" at Costco. I plan to have my hearing checked out. Of course I know is not good. I just hate the thought of the hearing aid.


----------

